
Bye Bye MySQL and MongoDB. Guten Tag PostgreSQL - optixx
https://www.userlike.com/en/blog/2015/10/09/bye-by-mysql-and-mongodb-guten-tag-postgresql
======
aembleton
Thanks for the write up. It's always good to get an account of a migration
like that.

